# When to spay?



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Im sure this has been answered before but is there a certain age that female chi's should get spayed? Like, can you do it too soon? I want to get my girls spayed as soon as possible but want to make sure they are old enough and big enough.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think the vets usually make the appointments when the last of the boosters are done. If they are tiny, then I wait until they are 6-7 months. Talk with the vet.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

There are 2 schools of thought. You will find research advocating both. I would encourage you to read and decide which is best for you and your little ones.

One is to spay before first heat so about 6 months. This is to reduce the incidences of things like pyometra and cancers of mammary and female organs. I like a dog to be 3 pounds before spay. My littlest was not 3 pounds until a bit over 8 months.

Others will suggest spay after first heat. This is recommended as a way to allow for full growth and protect skeletal structure later in the dog's life.


----------



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

I have PepperAnn scheduled to be spayed at 5 1/2 months. She is my first chihuahua. She is over 4lbs at 19wks old. My vet said 5-6 months old for spaying her.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

There's lots of research that supports spaying before and after the first heat.I recommend you research both and see what you feel comfortable. Personally I chose to spay before first heat. Chloe was 7 months old. If you do want to spay before the first heat, I think 5.5 months is too early. You should wait as long as possible to spay to give her the time to grow. Small dogs like ours don't go into heat until closer to one year. So you have plenty of time to wait a little longer. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

What can happy if you spay a chi too young. My Reina is only 3 months and a few weeks. I took her to the vet last week for her 2 round of shots, and the vet said she is ready to be spay next month...


----------

